# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Ёжик в тумане" и другие мультики

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wOvaq8RqQA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkdklcGbojc (с английскими субтитрами)

----------


## VendingMachine

Probably the most pointless cartoon ever made. It's not even fun.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I second that.

----------


## strawberryfynch

Isn't _Yozhik V Tumane_ truly one of the best Russian animations EVER? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRsXU4Q6a0Q

----------


## xRoosterx

Да Ja Si.

----------


## astronomer

> Isn't _Yozhik V Tumane_ truly one of the best Russian animations EVER? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRsXU4Q6a0Q

 I don't think so (in my humble opinion). I don't like this animation at all. I think the best Russian animations are the "Зима в Простоквашино", the "Каникулы в Простоквашино" and so on. Then the "Ну, подогоди" animation comes.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by strawberryfynch  Isn't _Yozhik V Tumane_ truly one of the best Russian animations EVER? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRsXU4Q6a0Q   I don't think so (in my humble opinion). I don't like this animation at all. I think the best Russian animations are the "Зима в Простоквашино", the "Каникулы в Простоквашино" and so on. Then the "Ну,погоди  " animation comes next  .

 I agree that Ёжик в тумане isn't the greatest, but it's certainly in the top 10 of it's style. I think that it's originality is what is to be most esteemed.

----------


## astronomer

> Originally Posted by astronomer  I don't think so (in my humble opinion). I don't like this animation at all. I think the best Russian animations are the "Зима в Простоквашино", the "Каникулы в Простоквашино" and so on. Then the "Ну,погоди  " animation comes next  .

 *xRoosterx*, спасибо за исправления!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx        Originally Posted by astronomer  I don't think so (in my humble opinion). I don't like this animation at all. I think the best Russian animations are the "Зима в Простоквашино", the "Каникулы в Простоквашино" and so on. Then the "Ну,погоди  " animation comes next  .      *xRoosterx*, спасибо за исправления!

 Незачто!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ёжик в тумане is complete crap. That monstrosity. Зима в Простоквашина is much better. 
Ну, Погоди is another crap because it's just a rip-off.

----------


## Wowik

If "Seth" is a name from the Bible (Hebrew: שת) then Russian equivalent is "Сиф" (Greek Σηθ)
For corresponding Muslim name "شيث"  Russian equivalent is "Шит"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seth http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D1%84 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%D0%B8%D1%82 http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=kr ... 002648.htm http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B7%CE%B8

----------


## Ramil

I don't mind Ёжик в тумане, but I always ask myself a question when watching it - what the makers have been smoking and where to get more of this stuff.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> If "Seth" is a name from the Bible (Hebrew: שת) then Russian equivalent is "Сиф" (Greek Σηθ)
> For corresponding Muslim name "شيث"  Russian equivalent is "Шит"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seth http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D1%84 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%D0%B8%D1%82 http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=kr ... 002648.htm http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B7%CE%B8

 Не туда постанул.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Wowik  If "Seth" is a name from the Bible (Hebrew: שת) then Russian equivalent is "Сиф" (Greek Σηθ)
> For corresponding Muslim name "شيث"  Russian equivalent is "Шит"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seth http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D1%84 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%D0%B8%D1%82 http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=kr ... 002648.htm http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B7%CE%B8   Не туда написал.

----------


## Rtyom

Спасибо, Рамиль, но то было именно то, что я хотел написать.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо, рамиль, но то были именно то, что я хотел написать.

 Я догадываюсь, но слова с английскими корнями, написанные кириллицей, причём, при наличии хорошего русского аналога - суть плохо. Я с этим борюсь  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Понятно. Похвально! Жму лапу.  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Не туда постанул.

   ::  Виноват, вспылил, был не прав!
Перепостанул туда, куда надо было.

----------


## Rtyom

> Isn't _Yozhik V Tumane_ truly one of the best Russian animations EVER? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRsXU4Q6a0Q

 Message on the topic... This cartoon is a psychedelic one. Psychedelic cartoons = funny cartoons. You can have a good laugh or you can have a bad headache. It depends on which mood you are in watching it. No one in his sound mind is able to announce it best...

----------


## Юрка

> Isn't _Yozhik V Tumane_ truly one of the best Russian animations EVER?

 Да, я тащусь от Ёжика!  ::  
Ну, а кому просто поржать, тому "Ну погоди!" и т.д...

----------


## gRomoZeka

I hated this cartoon as a kid.  ::  It bored me to death and was a waste of valuable cartoon time in my opinion. My favourite cartoon was no less psychedelic "Падал прошлогодний снег". 
I still don't like "Yozik", even though I know it's definitely a work of great talent.

----------


## Lampada

> ... My favourite cartoon was no less psychedelic "Падал прошлогодний снег". ...

 *Падал прошлогодний снег*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1HSv_F3dRg - первая половина  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dtqcla666A - вторая половина

----------


## Leof

Ёжик - это шедевр с точки зрения анимации в прямом смысле слова (оживления картинок). Сама сказка, как и "Сказка сказок" не до конца понятна. Из-за своей недосказанности Ёжик какой-то не совсем детский фильм. 
Вот что я действительно ненавижу - это "Ну, погоди". 
Мне нравится фильм "Жил-был пёс".

----------


## astronomer

> Не _ за _ что!

 По-моему, так! (C) Винни-Пух

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот что я действительно ненавижу - это "Ну, погоди".
> Мне нравится фильм "Жил-был пёс".

 Согласна, "Жил-был пёс" - шедевр!   ::  
"Ну, погоди" в детстве нравился, сейчас отношение неоднозначное.  ::  Но как пример хорошей мультипликации я не стала бы его приводить. 
ЗЫ. А-а! Как я могла забыть! "Винни-Пух идет в гости" - вот это чумовой мультик!!! Как и вся серия про Винни-Пуха. 
Спасибо англичанам, они подарили нам двух национальных героев, которых любят практически все, от мала до велика.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  ...Мне нравится фильм "Жил-был пёс".   Согласна, "Жил-был пёс" - шедевр!    ...

 *Жил-был пёс* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tveZG41h1GA (with English subtitles)
или  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcM3aXn7LZ4   Ой, мамо, люблю Гриця  Ой там на горi  Ой там на горi

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Leof  ...Мне нравится фильм "Жил-был пёс".   Согласна, "Жил-был пёс" - шедевр!    ...   *Жил-был пёс*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tveZG41h1GA (with English subtitles)

 Забавный мульт. Озвучка выше похвал.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Помните мультик про Нильса, который путешествовал с гусями? Был одним из моих любимых. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Помните мультик про Нильса, который путешествовал с гусями? Был одним из моих любимых. =)

 Помним. Хороший мульт. Я даже в детстве читала эту книжку. Толстющая и как-то по-приятному занудная: "А теперь они летели над городами x, y и z. Вечером гуси повернули на восток и вдали показались города m и n". )))) 
Позже я узнала, что эта книга задумывалась как учебник географии для детей.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Не _ за _ что!   По-моему, так! (C) Винни-Пух

 Эх...)

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Помните мультик про Нильса, который путешествовал с гусями? Был одним из моих любимых. =)   Помним. Хороший мульт. Я даже в детстве читала эту книжку. Толстющая и как-то по-приятному занудная: "А теперь они летели над городами x, y и z. Вечером гуси повернули на восток и вдали показались города m и n". )))) 
> Позже я узнала, что эта книга задумывалась как учебник географии для детей.

 Даа! Замечательные мультики той эпохи! "Золотая Антилопа", "Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке", "Аленький цветочек", "Сказка о мёртвой царевне и семи богатырях" и многие другие.

----------


## Оля

А я люблю "Ну, погоди". Балды вы.   ::     "Нильса" тоже.

----------


## Rtyom

А я люблю «Трансформеров». Мультсериалы, конечно.

----------


## Lampada

> А я люблю "Ну, погоди". Балды вы.    "Нильса" тоже.

 И я любила "Ну, погоди", особенно голос Папанова в нём.

----------


## velisarus

Да, есть такие мультфильмы, которые хочется смотреть снова и снова. Мои любимые — «Падал прошлогодний снег» и «Граница». Бывало, смотрел по нескольку раз в неделю!

----------


## Lampada

> Да, есть такие мультфильмы, которые хочется смотреть снова и снова. Мои любимые — «Падал прошлогодний снег» и «Граница». Бывало, смотрел по нескольку раз в неделю!

 Этот? http://youtube.com/watch?v=mAv1jprQGak

----------


## Юрка

Ещё хороший мультик *"Гагарин"*.

----------


## Evchik

Ёжик в тумане, на мой взгляд, совершенно не детский мульт, явно созданный после определенной дозы наркотического вещества. И ежик тоже постоянно какой-то обкурившийся.   ::   Разве можно такое детям показывать? Сама в детстве не могла его смотреть. Недавно посмотрела, посмеялась над тем, что уже в ТЕ, СОВЕТСКИЕ, времена можно было пропихнуть на телевидение такую ерунду   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Ёжик в тумане, на мой взгляд, совершенно не детский мульт, явно созданный после определенной дозы наркотического вещества. И ежик тоже постоянно какой-то обкурившийся.    Разве можно такое детям показывать? Сама в детстве не могла его смотреть. Недавно посмотрела, посмеялась над тем, что уже в ТЕ, СОВЕТСКИЕ, времена можно было пропихнуть на телевидение такую ерунду

 Единственное, с чем могу согласиться -- с тем, что фильм не только детский, но и взрослый.
(Все остальные заявления исключительно на вашей совести.)

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Evchik  Ёжик в тумане, на мой взгляд...   Единственное, с чем могу согласиться...

 Ну, была оговорка, что это лишь на взгляд написавшего. Тоже не согласен в корне. Однако о мультипликации, как и о любом другом искусстве, точно ничего сказать нельзя. Любая оценка основана на нашем индивидуальном восприятии и понимании красивого.

----------


## Nixer

I like animations on the ancient Greek myths, such as "Золотое руно". Anyway "Ежик в тумане" is a complete crap and I hate it from my childhood when it was shown on the TV nearly every day.

----------

